# Best exchange co for Italy?



## kccpa (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi all,

My family is considering a vacation to Italy sometime around May 2010.  Two of the family members are members of RCI.  We are now starting to look at what might be available...I wonder if we are limiting ourselves by only considering RCI. Does anyone have great experience using a different trade company?

We are considering the areas of Rome, Venice & Capri...easy trades of course. . Resorts to be used for the trades will be summer SoCal & 2bd Hawaii. Are we deluded?  

Suggestions welcome!!

Thank you in advance.
Kathy


----------



## abbekit (Jan 28, 2008)

We've traded with RCI twice for Italy.  Once in Assisi and once in Tuscany.  Have been happy with both (especially Il Poggio in Tuscany...see photos).

BUT it is not an easy trade.  I have also tried DAE for Italy but sometime last year the place they had listed for Tuscany either shut down or they just aren't affiliated any more.

Most of what shows up for Italy is in the alps region and are not in the areas you are looking for.  

It really depends on what type of TS you are using for your trade (weeks or points, good trading power, etc.).  I think some of the indy trade companies are good if you have a high value TS to exchange.  

If I were you I'd go ahead and put in an on-going request with RCI (if you have a week in the bank) for the dates you want but also continue to check out the other exchange companies frequently (that is if you still have an uncommitted week to use as exchange).  With the indies you can request first and then deposit a week if you find something you want for trade.


----------

